# world best zoos



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Berlin zoo
open in 1844 
1,521 species 17,271 animals










London zoo
open in 1826 
755 species 16,802 animals










San Diego zoo
open in 1916 
800 species 4,000 animals










New York Bronx zoo
open in 1899
640 species 4,000 animals











Disney Animal Kingdom
open in 1998 










Toronto zoo
open in 1974
500 species 5,000 animals










Seoul zoo
open in 1984
348species 3,000 animals











Singapore zoo
open in 1973 
315 species 2,530 animals











Sydeny Taronga zoo
open in 1916 
340 species 2,600 animals


----------



## ardamir (Jul 10, 2009)

I dont care what your maps or facts say:

San Antonio Zoo.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Paulo Zoo*
* open in 1959*
* 445 species 3,200 animals









*​


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

You forgot the San Diego Zoo Safari Park part of the San Diego Zoo and includes the world's largest veterinary hospital.
400 species and 4,000 animals.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Chester Zoo, UK. Established 1931, 1.4m annual visitors.

422 species, 9019 animals


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

The Arnhem Zoo (Burgers' Zoo, 1.5m annual visitors) is also very good. It is distinctive from most other zoo's because they have built large indoor ecological systems where you can see (and meet) lots of animals in their simulated habitat largely without fences. It includes a tropical rainforest, a mangrove swamp, a Sonora desert, an ocean and another rainforest. And there is an open safaripark.

I especially like the Desert part:




























Of course its a simulation, but nevertheless very good.


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

List of the best ZOO's released by Forbes Traveler like two years ago: 

1. Animal Kingdom (Orlando, the USA)
2. Basel Zoo (Basel, Switzerland)
3. Beauval Zoo (France)
4. Berlin Zoological Garden (Berlin, Germany)
5. Bronx Zoo (New-York, the USA)
6. Chester Zoo (Great Britain)
7. Prague Zoological Garden (Prague, the Czech Republic)
8. National Zoological Gardens of South Africa (The Republic of South Africa)
9. San Diego Zoo (San Diego, the USA)
10. Schonbrunner Zoo (Austria)
11. Singapore Zoo (Singapore)
12. Smithsonian National Zoological Park (Washington, the USA)
13. Taronga and Western Plains Zoo (Sidney, Australia)
14. Toronto Zoo (Toronto, Canada)
15. Ueno Zoological Gardens (Tokyo, Japan)


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

I like kolmården zoo, Sweden


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

One of the oldest in the world: Zoo of Antwerp.
opening: 21 july 1843
5000 animals
1.5 million visitors/year
Completely boxed in by the dense city center of Antwerp.

Belgiun has bigger and better zoo's but this one is just full of colonial like architecture. It's just the mix of the architecture and the animals.

entrance gate:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

- edit


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

One year ago I opened a thread about Fuengirola's (Spain) Bioparc: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356627
A very small zoo but highly estimated, it's been in the cover of the spanish edition of National Geographic magazine, it's got an amazing landscaping work and in summer it's opened until midnight to see nocturnal animals.

Chinpances y Baobab por lajabega, en Flickr


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

San Diego Zoo is the most famous zoo in North America and Forbes rankes it 9th? Ridiculous. It should be ranked #1 for being a truly world class zoo. From the facilities with their impressive landscape and the meticulous organization to the incredible variety of rare species which are hardly found in most zoos around the world.
SD also has Safari Park and Seaworld. That's a total of 3 zoos. Seaworld in itself is a mindblowing experience.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Totally agree with you, SD Zoo is often considered as the World's best zoo.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

I will like to nominate the international skybar on Skyscrapercity. :yes:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

:rofl: ^^


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

Ashok said:


> I will like to nominate the international skybar on Skyscrapercity. :yes:


We have a winner!!!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

ahhaahhahha lol

^^^^

--------------

in my country the biggest is 

Buin Zoo
2000 animals, 250 species


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

The most popular in Mexico are Africam Safari and Bioparque Estrella... I think.

This is near Puebla city and you have to go by car to visit it because the animals are like in wild in the open space. 



























BIOPARQUE ESTRELLA 
There are 2 one near Mexico City and other near Monterrey City


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Those pictures reminded me to:


----------

